# hacked?



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

Hello Scott, have you been to dbsforums lately, looks like hacked to me.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2002)

Definitely hacked...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup unfortunately so.  I am going to close this thread as there is one going on this in the main General area.

I have written a few suggestions to Dan in order to try to help him out. I hope my suggestions help.

Hacking someones hard work is NOT COOL in my book.


----------

